# Cola Nip



## Alabama (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone seen one or have one? dug a Montgomery straight side Cola Nip


----------



## wonkapete (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, I have this nice one from the lil town of Greenville, which is just South of Montgomery.  This is a hard one to find.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, I had one too and I wish I had it back. [&o]


----------



## celerycola (Nov 5, 2008)

Cola-Nip was another Birmingham based company. The earliest bottles are bimal and embossed in script instead of block letter. I've seen embossed bottles from Birmingham, Greenville, Abbeville, and Hillsboro AL, Tampa and Miami FL, and I think one from Tenn. 

 I'd like to see a picture of the Montgomery.


 This ad is from the National Bottlers Gazette.


----------



## celerycola (Nov 5, 2008)

I had both a serving tray and a metal sign with this picture of "The Cola-Nip Girl"


----------



## Alabama (Nov 11, 2008)

This bottle is pre-ABM and is a script logo, it has one small chip in the lip, any idea on value?


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's the earlier script one.. 'Cola' looks like a direct copy of Coke's script..


----------



## Jody35150 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jerry,  I added one to the Cola Nip list,  Lineville, Ala.  It is the later block type,  but held 7oz.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 4, 2010)

I love these coke imitator bottles. Nice.


----------



## madman (Jun 4, 2010)

love the coke ripoffs as well, nice bottles guys!


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Jody, thanks for sharing that one!  I've never seen it!  I have 2 or 3 from Greenville, and one from Birmingham, but haven't came across one from Lineville!  That rocks!


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's my different colored Greenville ones..


----------



## wonkapete (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Jody, I picked up a Hillsboro one.


----------



## Jody35150 (Oct 13, 2010)

You're my hero, Jerry.   -I- find bottles.   -You- find BOTTLES!  The Cola-Nips & Lime Colas are among my favorites.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Oct 13, 2010)

i like those bottles dont have any of those have to add that to my list of wants. Very nice bottles


----------

